# Installing capillary oilers 1938 SB 16"?



## furpo (Jan 11, 2014)

Where do I put the capillary oilers?
I purchased capillary oilers for my 1938 16/24 South Bend Lathe
http://www.ebay.com/itm/160743657177?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
But don’t know how to install them.
The only possible place I can see that they might fit is in the ¼” tube with the sight glass under the reservoir.
I expected them to fit down in the bearing cap but there is no way they will fit there.
Or do I have the wrong ones for my lathe?


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 11, 2014)

Any time I have seen them they would have been in the bearing cap. AFIK they normally get used with oil cups, not with drip oilers. With drip oilers you set the feed rate to distribute the oil as needed. Capillary oilers wick the oil from the cup down to the bearing over time and keep supplying it slowly.

Somebody better versed on SB lathes will probably chime in here, I am just going on what I have usually seen.


----------



## Codered741 (Jan 11, 2014)

The capillary oilers go in the headstock of the lathe, under the spindle. At least that's how it works in my 1942 heavy 10. 

You need to remove the bearing caps, make sure to keep track of the shims so they go back in the same location. Then you need to remove the spindle, making sure to clean all the grit and dirt from both bearing surfaces. The capillary oilers will be in a hole in the headstock, easily pulled out and replaced. Make sure you get them correctly seated when re-installing the spindle. 

-Cody


----------

